# UTF-8 Charset Issue



## schrodinger (Jan 25, 2010)

I recently set my LANG environment variable to en_IE.UTF-8 in both my .bash_profile and .bashrc:


```
$ echo $LANG
en_IE.UTF-8
$ locale
LANG=en_IE.UTF-8
LC_CTYPE="en_IE.UTF-8"
LC_COLLATE="en_IE.UTF-8"
LC_TIME="en_IE.UTF-8"
LC_NUMERIC="en_IE.UTF-8"
LC_MONETARY="en_IE.UTF-8"
LC_MESSAGES="en_IE.UTF-8"
LC_ALL=
```

But ever since I did this I am having a few issues; receiving a warning when I start xclock or if I CTRL&Right-click over Xterm.

xterm and xclock:

```
Warning: Missing charsets in String to FontSet conversion
```

When LANG is not set the problem doesn't happen or start either application with LC_CTYPE=C seems to work fine too - but the point is I want UTF-8 character support. Perhaps I can set it to something else...?

I also get the following error when I start xcb:

```
Missing charsets in String to FontSet conversion (GB2312.1980-0)
```

Now I know the abode is to do with xcb supporting chinese characters but I don't know how to solve the problem..... as in what font set I can install to clear the warning.


----------



## schrodinger (Jan 25, 2010)

::: Update :::

I have fixed the problem of the menu popup in Xterm with:


```
$ grep menuLocale ~/.Xdefaults
xterm*menuLocale: C
```

I can't see a euro symbol in Xterm yet but I can see them in urxvt.

The problems with xcb and xclock still persist.


----------



## fisted (Dec 2, 2011)

Have you ever solved the remaining issues?


----------

